# Which leather for mini Peekaboo



## Kmora

I have for the longest time wanted a Fendi Peekaboo. Haven’t been sure about which size to choose and also prioritized other bags. And then the Defender cover happended. I got obsessed but it was impossible to find (we don’t even have any Fendi store in Sweden..). 

SO now I might have browsed the Fendi webpage, and I might have found the Defender mini ”cover” in stock (1 piece left!!). And I might have bought the defender before I even own a bag to use with it haha.

The upside is that I have obviously decided which size I want and the downside is that I now really have to use quite a lot of money to buy the bag haha. 

Which takes me to the question - which leather is best for the mini? 
I really like the slouchy look for a Peekaboo and therefore nappa has crossed my mind. But I have had some bag experience with lamb leather lately and I want my bag to last (and be durable if that is possible).


----------



## averagejoe

Kmora said:


> I have for the longest time wanted a Fendi Peekaboo. Haven’t been sure about which size to choose and also prioritized other bags. And then the Defender cover happended. I got obsessed but it was impossible to find (we don’t even have any Fendi store in Sweden..).
> 
> SO now I might have browsed the Fendi webpage, and I might have found the Defender mini ”cover” in stock (1 piece left!!). And I might have bought the defender before I even own a bag to use with it haha.
> 
> The upside is that I have obviously decided which size I want and the downside is that I now really have to use quite a lot of money to buy the bag haha.
> 
> Which takes me to the question - which leather is best for the mini?
> I really like the slouchy look for a Peekaboo and therefore nappa has crossed my mind. But I have had some bag experience with lamb leather lately and I want my bag to last (and be durable if that is possible).


Selleria for sure!!! One of the best leathers around. Very durable and also soft and pliable.


----------



## Kmora

averagejoe said:


> Selleria for sure!!! One of the best leathers around. Very durable and also soft and pliable.



Thank you for the input. I went through the webpage and fell for these - the grey is selleria och the black is lamb. To be honest I do like the lamb look more BUT durablility is one very important factor for me. So I guess it will be the grey one


----------



## wt880014

Kmora said:


> Thank you for the input. I went through the webpage and fell for these - the grey is selleria och the black is lamb. To be honest I do like the lamb look more BUT durablility is one very important factor for me. So I guess it will be the grey one


----------



## wt880014

There is now a black leather selleria mini peekaboo with silver hardware available.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I have the peekaboo regular sized selleria in the gray.  I love it and it's a beautiful.  I can't even compare the two because selleria leather is exceptional.  The smooth leather is pretty but I'm not sure I could choose smooth over the selleria leather.  I'd love to do a custom mini one.  

My recommendation is to look at resale websites with both and see which look better with a bit wear and tear to you.  That's how I made my final decision.


----------



## averagejoe

Kmora said:


> Thank you for the input. I went through the webpage and fell for these - the grey is selleria och the black is lamb. To be honest I do like the lamb look more BUT durablility is one very important factor for me. So I guess it will be the grey one


I actually like the look of the Selleria more. The hand-stitching is quite luxurious.


----------



## BlueCherry

I had the same dilemma and I opted for the lambskin. I did like the selleria but loved the feel of the lambskin and I also think it makes the peekaboo look more feminine. If I was to go for medium size for a work bag I may choose selleria but for a mini size /handbag I would choose lambskin every time. I’ve had no issues with the leather except the tiniest bit of wear to the corners that I should have sprayed with carbon pro from new but didn’t.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Definitely Selleria. If you carry mainly top handle, lambskin would be fine but for crossbody-wear, the Selleria is much more robust and can take more of a beating. It also has more character, which I feel the mini needs. If you like slouchy bags, the lambskin would work better on the regular size Peekaboo.


----------



## Nonna1982

Same problem with me which leather to choose. I like look of lamb skin but search for durability. What did you buy ?


----------



## Greentea

I wish it came with gold hardware as an option


----------



## Kmora

Nonna1982 said:


> Same problem with me which leather to choose. I like look of lamb skin but search for durability. What did you buy ?



Hello,

I ended up buying a pre-loved mini Peekaboo (like new condition) in lambskin. Had it authenticated here and I can see if I find my post, it was some years ago now  

I am ashamed to say I haven’t used it yet. The bag in lambskin is a little bit too ”dressy” or styled up for me. I knew this before I bought it and my thought was to use it for nice events and dinners while wearing dresses. But the pandemic has reduced these occations a lot. The few events/dinners/weddings I have been to has called for other bags.

However, I don’t regret buying it. I have so many bags and I know that I will wear it enough eventually. It is such a timeless style so I am not afraid of it feeling out of style.


----------

